# Majora´s Mask Adult link mod Version 1.0 release



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)

Skilar released Version 1.0 of his Adult link mod for Legend of Zelda Majora´s Mask.
This mod replaces Young Link with Adult Link.
Majora's Mask v1.0 NTSC required.​


> Hello, Skilar here! Introducing Play as Adult Link in Majora's Mask!
> This mod replaces Young Link with Adult Link. In case you are wondering, this isn't over Fierce Deity Link, because there really is no point in trying to have 2 Links that do exactly the same thing.
> In the Future, I plan to have a better FD Link model that used this same model as a base. This mod is fully playable, and has all of Links hands, unlike a few that have come before it.
> It also includes Adult Epona, text changes, and as many animation fixes that could be found.
> ...



Source:


----------

